# Brew House, Porthleven, Cornwall



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Origin Coffee's little gem in Porthleven. Dropped in on a baking hot sunny afternoon. Place is pretty small but the coffee on offer is extensive - from pour over, espresso based, iced and even coffee shot. Must rank as having one of the most idyllic outlooks for any coffee shop - faces the harbour and the clock tower next to the sea wall.

Will produced a top drawer flat white using Nicaraguan Finca Mierisch Natural - bags of fruit and nicely balanced acidity - very moreish. Got chatting about the EK43 that is used almost exclusively for all coffee drinks at Brew House. Went on to try the Mierisch as iced coffee made in a Hario Mizudashi jug with internal filter. The iced coffee was wonderful - helped by it being stonking hot outside and feeling knackered after a very long coastal path walk. At this point, Tom, owner of Origin drops in. More coffee drunk while we chat about beans, roasts and so on. His passion and enthusiasm was infectious At this point, Will produces a coffee shot courtesy of the EK43 - first time I tried it - see picture below. Not like anything I've tasted before - sort of espresso and pour over meet somewhere in the middle. After more chat, we stagger back into the afternoon sun and back to our car with heads reeling - too much caffeine but worth it.

View attachment 7745
View attachment 7746


If you are visiting Cornwall - drop by the Brew House - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Totally agree with everything you've said about this uniquely situated establishment. Total commitment to everything coffee and on a mission to educate and achieve perfection. We bought some Mierisch beans there, bought a Hario cold brew online and have this in the fridge ready for days such as today. Never tried it until then, now rather hooked on it and keen to find other wonderfully fragrant and flavoursome beans that will work well once this bag runs out. Well worth a large detour to visit this place!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one Ian - I'm looking forward to dropping by again when we're back in Cornwall.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds divine







I remember feeling like that after my trip to Colonna & Smalls in bath, felt drunk almost. I'll be sure to pop in if I'm down south.

Missed the original post and just saw Origin link it on twitter


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I met the two guys who started origin a few years back. They are great guys with a genuine passion for coffee and a great knowledge to back it up. I'm really impressed with how much origin coffee has grown and am a big fan of their beans.

My wife is from Porthleven and my inlaws still live there. We don't get down there enough really and I haven't been since the brew house opened but I am desperate to pop in there on our next trip. Porthleven is such a beautiful place anyway.

Slightly off topic, but just up the harbour front is naughty but Ice, great place for ice cream when it's warmer!


----------

